# 14 year old kid bangs his hot teacher.



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0628042teach1.html

Reading Teacher Booked
Woman, 23, busted for "encounters" with boy, 14

JUNE 28--Meet Debra Lafave. The 23-year-old Florida teacher is facing a host of felony charges for allegedly having sex with a 14-year-old male student. According to investigators, Lafave met the boy at Greco Middle School--where she taught reading--and had sex with him in her classroom, Isuzu SUV, and Tampa-area home. A probable cause affidavit prepared by the Marion County Sheriff's Office details Lafave's alleged involvement with the boy, who was interviewed by cops (as was his cousin, who was present for two of the auto encounters). According to the affidavit--portions of which were redacted by investigators--Lafave told the boy that she was "turned on by the fact that having sexual relations with him was not allowed." Since the incidents occurred in different jurisdictions, Lafave has been named in two separate criminal complaints. As such, she has posed for two booking photos: the below left mug shot was snapped at the Marion County lockup, while the picture at right was taken by Hillsborough County sheriff's deputies. (9 pages)

I would hit it. Lucky SOB.

Video!! -------> http://www.tampabays10.com/video/pl...=11608&sid=8847


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Why couldn't that happen to me in school


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that the dude in those pics? he doesn't look 14 :rock:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn every young mans fantasy.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

damn! i would tap that everyday!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damnit...I wish I was going to that school


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

traumatic said:


> that the dude in those pics? he doesn't look 14 :rock:


 I think that is her husband.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol... he should say he was getting lessons in sex-ed..he was doing lab work for a upcoming essay..


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Be sure to go through all 9 pages at smokinggun.com they go into detail...pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Why not me?








That is one crazy girl. Send her ass straight to the mental institution.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what a dumb kid. I woulda let her do her thang until my cawk fell off.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> what a dumb kid. I woulda let her do her thang until my cawk fell off.


 LLLLLLLOOOOL


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I kinda feel bad for the husband though. I mean c'mon, she prefers 14 year old cawk. hahaha!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice body but ugly face


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

wow that dood can't satisfy his woman she had to go to a 14yr old.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Nice body but ugly face


 her face is koo.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> I kinda feel bad for the husband though. I mean c'mon, she prefers 14 year old cawk. hahaha!


 LOOOOOL


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

One lucky 14 year old, I remember the days when students hated there teachers. This is so fucked up.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

What a dumb kid!!!!!!! I woulda never told anyone cept some close friends bout that sh*t. And even if someone did i would deny deny deny like yeah right a hot teacher would f*ck me? Ur crazy, I wished


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that kid could blackmail her..

he could have hot sex any time he wanted.. if she says No, he could say "ill call the cops right now and tell them what we have done, my friends will aswell".

what a stupid kid.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

omg.. can we get her number???? there's alot of us with fantasies needing to be fulfilled


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

traumatic said:


> that the dude in those pics? he doesn't look 14 :rock:


 that dude is her husband that she cheated on to bang the 14 year old.. lol that sucks for him, he thinks hes the man with his hot trophy wife and shes out banging some 14 year old..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I must admit i had a pretty hot english teacher in my school last year









i'd be lieing if i said i hadent had any fanatsies about her hehe


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG, wut a lucky sob, y did he get busted, i read all 9 pages, but i couldnt figure out how it got busted up,??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

micus said:


> OMG, wut a lucky sob, y did he get busted, i read all 9 pages, but i couldnt figure out how it got busted up,??


 He told his mommy. She turned herself in.

By the way. the original link has a video on it, so be sure to watch it.

(not of THAT you sickos.)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> omg.. can we get her number???? there's alot of us with fantasies needing to be fulfilled


 agreed!!

teacher fetish!!!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

User said:


> One lucky 14 year old, I remember the days when students hated there teachers. This is so fucked up.


 I hope he gets her pregnant..dumbass..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Why didn't I get a teacher like that when I was in school? WHY???????????







.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

saw this on the news...damn i remember my awful middle school experience...yet this kid bangs the teacher ...sh*t


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I had an 8th grade math teacher that was smokin hot, and all of us wanted to bang her. That kid rocks.







You can't trust hot women anymore. Usually the woman is being satisfied at home but needs a new thrill. I'm thinking maybe the thing to do is marry a fat girl so that I can cheat on her with hot girls that I wouldn't marry.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

id tap that ass for somethin to do


----------



## flowerhornexpress2003 (Nov 18, 2003)

SHe Should post for Playboy before you goes to Jail!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I had that in middle school...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

she is fuking HOT... especially for a 14 y/o to be boning...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lucky lil bastars


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pl;ease tell me the boy didnt tell id hit that till i was out of that school then go back and get some more


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn luck sob husband must not be good
Its not how deep you fish,its how you wiggle your worm. I figured i would throw something fish wise in this conversation.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I wish I had that in middle school...


 same here


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Boy= Lucky Mofo









girl= horny Mofo









Boy= stupid to tell on his anytime ass tappin









girl= stupid on banging a 14yr old :laugh:

Boy= will never feel a hot wet poontang again









girl=will never feel any sausage again (or at least for a long time)









Husband= Must feel like Dam is My Pee Pee that small?









Dammit whata Lucky Kid well He is one stupid ass to be letting that Nice ass to go 
they should lock him up and let her cum over to my Cribb


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh I'd Hit it lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If thats her husband, I cant believe why she would cheat on him :rock:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If thats her husband, I cant believe why she would cheat on him :rock:


 he could be really rude and horrid in bed..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > If thats her husband, I cant believe why she would cheat on him :rock:
> ...


 Oh and a 14 year old would be better?! I highly doubt it.


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

that 14 year old must have some game or a huge horse cawk







hes an idiot for telling tho


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 possably.. there are some very mature 14 year olds both mentaly and physicaly.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

she is pretty cute too!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

maybe that 14 y/o had a 14" wiener???


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

whoa it just came up on my local newssite today and check this pic they got out


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW





















i think she'd make a GREAT P.E. teacher!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm just thinking about the hot lesbian sex she's going to have in jail...it's a win win situation for her


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

they saidsomething that she was molested when she was younger and now wants to give the same pain and anguish to anotherperson..ehh i dont know sounds plausible. but when a women does it to a young man it doesnt hurt him but makes hime feel better lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if she wants to molest someone, send her my way before the whole jail thing... i know i'm 22, but hey i'd hit it


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

She doesn't look hot for me! probably if she wears a 2-piece bathing suit that'll do


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> whoa it just came up on my local newssite today and check this pic they got out


 YUMMY


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Im sorry but that girl is just f*k'n ugly!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron...... enough said


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

14_blast said:


> I'm just thinking about the hot lesbian sex she's going to have in jail...it's a win win situation for her


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Hehe I never would have told


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Btw..the boy was actually 13...just going to be 14 soon...his cousin was 14..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

lucky him


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

UP DATE .. NEWS FLASH beautiful people dont get jail time..

she didnt get jail time the end

lots o house arrest but no jail.. 

i wounder if her husband filed for divorce.. he got owned


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > that the dude in those pics? he doesn't look 14 :rock:
> ...



















He'll never be able to walk into the bar again.

What a dumb kid... I wouldn't have said sh*t.


----------



## andred (Nov 11, 2005)

she thought about trying to plead insanity?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shes yummy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Internet/cable/satellite/XBOX, house arrest just isn't the punishment it used to be. At least the public wont have to pay to feed and house her!

"lewd and lascivious battery". What an interesting crime!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

aaron07_20 said:


> Nice body but ugly face


Butter Face. As in : Everything is good,butter face.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is one lucky sob!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I wouldnt tap that...

I would tap it twice!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

is it just me or does the title of this topic sound like the name of a porno?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ID HIT 3 TIMES


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

hyphen said:


> is it just me or does the title of this topic sound like the name of a porno?


School of c*ck starring Black Jack


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

lol thats funny id hit it too. But i have 15 year old cawk


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> lol thats funny id hit it too. But i have 15 year old cawk


so you're saying that you <3 15 year old cawk?


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lol this old


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

2001 called.. they want their news back


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, lucky bastard! He seems to be a little of tho, telling the cops. He should kept his mouth shut and bang the teacher til she was turned old and ugly


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Omg....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Lol this old


well instead of making anew post about old news i used teh search found this one and updated it READ


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

thats stupid 14 year old kid (small weenie)







i wonder if she felt anything :laugh: lucky kid,







if i was in that situation







i would have







till she cant walk right









i would have but a bag over her face though, her face ruins the moment


----------

